# What are these for? and how much chicken liver?



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok so I am reading on one of the raw diet sites, Honey and apple cider vinegar. What are they used for? Are they needed? And if so how much?

Monday I am picking up a case of the Chicken livers. It was supposed to come in today but it wasn't on the truck.
Are the pups needing just one a day to satisfy the organ meat? Half of one?
The %'s are getting to me. I'd rather have numbers. Plus mostly everything is written for an adult dog. It is hard to think of my 16 pound pup eating 2 pounds of food a day. That is 8% of his body weigh.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I don't give either honey or ACV.

Ten percent of the diet should be organ meat with five percent of that being liver. For example, Risa (43ish pound mixed breed) eats about 7 lbs of food a week (on average). Of that, she eats about 4 oz of liver and 4 oz of other organ meat.

It may seem like a lot for a lil pup, but you want to be feeding 2% of his desired weight. Not the weight he is now. Though it's impossible to know exactly how much he will weigh as an adult, you can guess and estimate his proper percentages. Remember, he's a growing boy and will need all the nutrition he can get!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I only recently started adding ACV and raw local honey to my dogs diet. I have done this to help combat the itchies and allergies. I wouldn't think that they are needed. 

Here is a link to a thread on ACV:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=641268&page=1#Post641268
(the link above shows some other links on the benefits of ACV)

And here is a thread that ended up being about local raw honey:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=675307&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Great! Thanks alot.








They don't have allergies or itchies.
I'm off to read the threads.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Pups eat a lot! 2 pounds a day for a GSD pup is about right. 


Everyone does the percentages a lil' differently. I don't feed as much organ meat as Jamie (I probably do more like 4-5%). You'll know if you feed too much liver---fastest way to produce runny poop is overfeeding liver. Mine get a piece of liver equal to about one chicken liver a day, tops, maybe.


----------

